# Hallmark Halloween Ornaments 2014 - Premiere, July 12 - 13; Debut Oct 4 - 5



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Lisa, thanks so much for posting the info.  I've bought Hallmark ornaments in the past whenever I happened to stop in, but this is the first year I'm planning to go to the premier event. FYI that my store said they would be opening 2 hours early, so call your store to check their hours. There are quite a few cute Halloween ornaments offered this year. I'm thinking of doing a Halloween tree if I could find something small enough that wouldn't take up much room. Anyone here done something similar?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh I will TOTES be at my Hallmark store on Saturday morning!! I have my list & will spend more money than I should. I haven't been impressed with the previous years selection of ornaments in general but last year they released the Halloween stuff & I just had to buy them along with the usual ornaments I buy. 

I usually purchase 2 of any ornament having to do with the fire service for gifts (they usually have 1 or 2 a year) & then I get the NBC ornament. In previous years that's been about it for me. But they're making up for it this year with the POTA & Frankenstein & all the other Halloween ornaments.

I'm also gonna guess that ALL of the Frozen ornaments will be gone as soon as they hit the shelves so if you've got a kid or an adult that's into it buy them sooner rather than later.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Spookywolf, thank you for mentioning that many, if not ALL, of the stores will open early on July 12th. My store is also opening 2 hours early. If you find a black tree, I hope you post a picture. I have a 3 foot one and a couple of smaller ones, but already feel the need to go bigger! 

RCIAG, one of our son's is a firefighter.  

if you've got a "Frozen" fan, mark your calendar: Olaf releases October 4 and Elsa, not in Dreambook, releases in November - (check with your local store for a release date; if it's not a limited-quantity ornament, many stores will pull and hold ornaments for you when they come in)... 

Elsa - (click on link and scroll down)... http://www.hallmark.com/keepsake-ornaments/
Olaf... http://shop.hallmark.com/christmas/christmas-ornaments/olaf-1495QXD6153.html 

Did you get the Halloween ornament, "Stand-up Skeleton" last year? http://www.pinterest.com/pin/54043264251495964/ The artist, Jake Angell, is a new Keepsake artist, though he's worked for Hallmark for 13 years. Hoping to see MORE Halloween ornaments from him in the future. Last year, I found this Hallmark display stand for the ornament, Every Kid's A Star! http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...rk+every+kid's+a+star!+display+stand&_sacat=0 If a jump ring is added to the ornament, it's just the right size to display Stand-up Skeleton. Got it for the grandchildren too.

I'll be lined up at the door tomorrow. By the way, I've heard that stores only received a limited number of Halloween ornaments for release on July 12th, but stores can order more later this year, SO, if you don't see them displayed on Saturday, they may have them in the backroom. Also, if you aren't able to get what you want on Saturday, let them know so they can order, pull it, and hold it for you later this year. 

All that said, there will be Halloween ornaments in stores on Saturday, July 12th. Ask for them if you don't see them. 

Would like to know what you think and what came home with you on Saturday. Happy Premiere!

Lisa


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that ornament! That was the first one I bought out of that series then went back & got the rest later.

What I need are the storage boxes. We have 3 of the older storage boxes, 2 with handles, & we keep all of our Hallmarks in them but the last couple of years they haven't had the boxes, I missed them or they weren't up to the old standards & I skipped them.

We have one of these & 2 of the older version that have metal handles.









We keep all the ornaments in their original boxes so they store easier & don't break so it's sorta like a giant jigsaw puzzle but we get them back in the same way every year. But since we've outgrown the 3, some of the larger Jack ornaments get put elsewhere then I can't recall which box they're in. I'd love to see them bring back the snap together boxes with handles. Even without handles they're great storage for the ornaments.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oooh, wish I'd collected The Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments. They're going to take me a while to back collect. 

In December, Hallmark will have a new Keepsake Ornament Storage Box - (no handles though  )...

http://shop.hallmark.com/christmas/...eepsake-ornament-storage-box-1495LPR3396.html

Years ago, Hallmark sold three-drawer storage containers. I pick them up in thrift stores when I see them. The outside is cream with a Christmas greenery pattern, and the drawers are a cranberry color. I wasn't able to find a picture, but here's a similar storage system - (the inserts are removable)...

http://www.ornamentbox.com/

I think this year's storage box is a good one. 

Lisa


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Lisa, thanks SO much for the info about the second Nightmare ornament!! Would never have gone back to check after this weekend!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update, grandma lise. I will be at Hallmark tomorrow morning. I look forward to this event every year. This always kicks off the holiday buying season for us. My wife and I are so corny, we listen to Christmas music all the way over to the store. This event has always been the only Christmas decoration purchasing that I will do before Halloween. 

They have lots of ornaments that will go better on my Halloween tree than Christmas. I love the Frankenstein ornament, and the Nightmare Before Christmas ornament is awesome. Also, their dedicated Halloween ornaments are cool too. 

I do miss the days when Hallmark did the themed collections of Decorantions and Ornaments for Halloween like the "Mansion on Ravenwood Lane" set and the Hauntington collection. They were so neat that I couldn't imagine them having not sold well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

pumpkinking30 said:


> This always kicks off the holiday buying season for us. My wife and I are so corny, we listen to Christmas music all the way over to the store. This event has always been the only Christmas decoration purchasing that I will do before Halloween..


Same here, except for the Christmas music. It's usually the only gifts I buy this early. 

This year we really hit the fire department jackpot with 3 ornaments so even if I only bought those that's 6 ornaments right there which is nealry $100!! Since I plan on buying the NBC one, Cornelius, Frankenstein & a few of the metal birds & who knows what else I'll need a couple of those storage boxes & a higher credit line!!

I hope they're a sturdy cardboard. The last one they put out was kinda flimsy. I might buy that one anyway since the handle ones are going for crazy $$$ on Ebay.

Here's a Polar Express one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hallmark-Ex...185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33702ebc71


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow RCIAG I didn't realize that the ornament boxes were in such high demand. We got several of those Polar Express boxes on discount after the holidays when we were still living in NC. They are packed away somewhere in all our storage stuff. It was OK, but the side snap thing didn't work all that great. My wife and I just keep our ornaments in their packages during and put the packages in rubber-made tubs when they are not being used. It is a little bit of a bulky storage solution, but we don't have a lot of ornament fatalities either. My Mom used to store her ornaments in plastic ornament boxes that she got at Walmart. She would put several ornaments in each compartment. No matter how gently they were handled, we still started every Christmas season with the bottle of super glue. 

My plan for tomorrow is to pick up the Limited Quantity ornaments that I want and the large snowman. I figure the other ornaments will be there for the season and the store will be able to reorder them for a while at least. Since we are planning a short trip near the end of the month, the pumpkin queen tells me that I cannot blow the budget tomorrow.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you.  Leaving the house now - (I'm on the west coast). What did you think today? What did you get?

Lisa


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I got the three I wanted: Nightmare Before Christmas, Frankenstein, and the sweet skull. I had to buy the display of the sweet skull, and I was the second person in the store! They did not get many halloween ornaments at mine.

One of the employees shared with me that my store is only getting 2 of "Jack's Peculiar Pet", and that it is very limited. He also told me that the store will not hold any for anyone, nor will they be available to purchase by wishlist for KOC members. According to him they will not be able to order more after they sell out. Looks like I will be lining up early for that one! Thanks again for the heads up Lisa!

Hope everyone was able to get everything they wanted!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got one of each of the Halloween ornaments and the Limited Quantity ornaments. I was still under strict orders to not blow the budget, so I put everything on layaway until later. 

Our store had a bunch of the Skull, although people were picking them up quickly. I was going to wait until after I got paid to get the Halloween ornaments, but the way they were going, I wasn't sure if they would last. They had a decent amount of all the limited quantities there. I was the 6th one in, and there were still plenty. The Humming Bird was the most limited at our store. I only saw 3 of those. The surprise for me was the display stand for the Disney year-round series. Our store only had about 4 of them, so I went ahead a put that on layaway too.

It was nice to hear a man talking in front of me in line about how he used to grab everything in sight and sell on Ebay (his words exactly), but with the change in the economy, that just wasn't profitable anymore. I hate that his business ventures didn't work out, but when your healthy profit margin requires you to disappoint families and collectors who wanted to come to their local store and find a memorable object for their holiday celebration; its better that you find something else to do. He was saying that he and his wife now collect the ornaments, themselves, and no longer sell them. That to me is a much better reason to go out to get ornaments.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, glad I decided to focus on limited-quantity ornaments and Halloween for Premiere!

Was one of seven at the door seconds before the opening - (forgot to turn ON the alarm  !). Went for the limited's first, but they weren't all on the cart. I know the corporate stores aren't allowed to pull them for wish lists, so was really confused. FINALLY figured out that there were some on a nearby display, so got the five I wanted. Whew...

High Flying Hero (The Rocketeer) - This one's going on my nursery rhyme and storybook character theme tree, love it!
Kisses for Kacey 
Winged Wonder (Beauty of Birds)
"Who You Callin' Chicken"? (Looney Tunes)
Toymaker Santa - I really like this one better in person, so glad I got it. Nicely detailed.

The Halloween ornaments were no where to be seen, so asked. There were a total of three left, the rest had been committed to customer's wish lists... Of the five, only was able to get Itsy Bitsy Cupcake and Hangin' With Count Snoopy. (I love EVERYTHING about this ornament, particularly Snoopy's classic "he-he-he-he-he" at the end of the music.)

Later, a customer found a Happy Halloween! in their wish list bag and kindly gave it to me. Yay! I like this one even more than the 1st in series. Just need Sweet Skull now. I'm on the list so all is good.

Next I picked up Frankenstein's Monster, which is made of a rubber like material so shouldn't break if it falls over, and This Is Halloween (The Nightmare Before Christmas). Adore the eerie neon green glow of the water in the fountain. I plan to collect the next limited quantity ornament, Jack's Peculiar Pet, in October too. Thanks for the heads up that this one is REALLY going to be limited.

For Christmas, I got... 

Cheerful Snowman tabletop display - looks great on my coffee table!

Baltimore Oriole (mini, Beauty of Birds)

FREE - A Spring Surprise 

Snow Fun Ferris Wheel - This was a had to have favorite that did not disappoint though I did have to search for a Legacy cord once back at the house! When hooked to the cord, the hub of the wheel rotates two colors at a time; when the cord is pulled it's the hub rotates through one color at a time and the base alternates lighting with the music. All of the snowman are posed differently on the ride. My husband most liked the snowman holding both arms high in the air. I so enjoy Tracy Larsen's artwork!

I don't know how many other ornaments I'm going to collect this year, probably not much until I find a new job. The Reward Certificates helped a lot today. Used them all!

I hope you all were able to find all the ornaments you wanted. 

Now all I have to decide is which Halloween ornament to put on my desk at work. 

Lisa


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I rolled into my Hallmark around noon & bought:

-2 each of the Noelville Fire Station
-2 each of the 972 GMC Fire Engine
-2 each of Mickey's Fire Brigade
-the small Baltimore Oriole
-the Sweet Skull
-Frankenstein's Monster 
-the NBC ornament
-the Happy Halloween ornament (the little ghost in a pumpkin) which was in with the other ornaments, not with the Halloween ones.

As I'm sitting here looking at the bag full of ornaments I realized I missed Cornelius, was he a July or October release?

I also didn't get a storage box since I didn't see them.

I've never had a problem finding any ornaments at that particular store. All the employees were dressed up in costumes. One was Minnie Mouse, another had angel wings, one guy was in an original Star Trek costume.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just checked & I didn't miss Cornelius, he's an October release. I'll pick him & Zero up then!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks to this thread for getting me to spend some money, lol. got the NBC one but didnt see the sugar skull. I forgot about it until reading this thread, anyone have a live pic of it vs the store pic? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just got back, for starters I got, Frankenstein, Nightmare before Christmas fountain, and the Ghost ornament. Going next week to get Jaws.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's exactly like the pic.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, somebody should have warned me that going to the Hallmark Premier would be so ADDICTIVE! I'll confess I went a little, um...nuts!  I really only planned on buying 1 or 2 ornaments. That's it. I ended up making 2 trips to the store. The first pass I got the 2 I thought I wanted...plus a few extra I hadn't planned on buying. I did the typical put stuff in my basket, take them back out and put back on the shelf routine. "Not going to spend that much money," I said with a strong backbone of discipline and control. And then....I went home and thought about the ones I put back. And thought some more. And did the "But what if they SELL OUT!!!" thing...and yup, like the spineless addict I am, I went back again this evening to buy them plus another 1 or 2 I hadn't planned on getting, LOL! And I have no idea how Fonzie managed to jump in my basket, but he did and I love him. OMG, tell me there's therapy somewhere for this!  Here's a picture of my haul.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's crazy isn't it?!?


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, somebody should have warned me that going to the Hallmark Premier would be so ADDICTIVE! I'll confess I went a little, um...nuts!  I really only planned on buying 1 or 2 ornaments. That's it. I ended up making 2 trips to the store. The first pass I got the 2 I thought I wanted...plus a few extra I hadn't planned on buying. I did the typical put stuff in my basket, take them back out and put back on the shelf routine. "Not going to spend that much money," I said with a strong backbone of discipline and control. And then....I went home and thought about the ones I put back. And thought some more. And did the "But what if they SELL OUT!!!" thing...and yup, like the spineless addict I am, I went back again this evening to buy them plus another 1 or 2 I hadn't planned on getting, LOL! And I have no idea how Fonzie managed to jump in my basket, but he did and I love him. OMG, tell me there's therapy somewhere for this!  Here's a picture of my haul.
> 
> the spider cupcake is so cute, I almost took him home! another woman in the store bought the display as I was checking out.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> thanks to this thread for getting me to spend some money, lol. got the NBC one but didnt see the sugar skull. I forgot about it until reading this thread, anyone have a live pic of it vs the store pic? Any thoughts on it?


Hi Kittyvibe. Since I was snapping pics, I took one of the skull for you. This one was one that I put back the first time and then went back and got on my next trip, and boy am I glad I did. It looks even better in person. It's very glittery and has the most amazing details. It looks just like the name implies, a sugary candy or mini cupcake with very intricate piped icing. I'm afraid my pics won't do it justice either but here you go...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> It's crazy isn't it?!?


And then sum! 

Btw...I asked the store manager about getting on the wish list for the other Nightmare Before Christmas ornament that's releasing Oct 4 - Jack's Peculiar Pet - and she said it's a limited edition and they can't take wish lists or holds for that one. She also seemed to think that was going to be another one that will be somewhat difficult to get (are limited editions always low stock??) so I'm going to have to be there bright and early at 8:00 a.m. to make sure I get that one, as it's a must-have for me. (And the stores are opening early on that release day too...fyi )


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And okay, since I'm on a roll with pics, I HAD to include this little guy. What the pictures don't show is his cute little haunted house room inside the pumpkin. There's a fireplace with a spooky picture over the mantel, and two sheet covered chairs. And there are tattered curtains on the windows on each side. The little ghost really does look like he's hovering in mid-air. Very, very cute ornament and well worth having for any Halloween fan.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the close-ups Spookywolf. Your picture is the first I've seen of the actual Sweet Skull ornament. It was sold out so on a waiting list for it. Looks great. How big is it?

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd put it at about the same size as the Happy Halloween (ghost in the pumpkin) ornament as far as circumference, but it's fatter front to back if that makes any sense. I was really meh about it when I saw it online but seeing it out of the box, the detail is so amazing. I love it now. 

I'm just worried that I won't be able to get the other Nightmare Before Christmas ornament with Zero. I can see that selling out fast, especially being release in October when Halloween is on everybody's mind more--well normal people, that is, not the members of the HF, as we have Halloween on the brain 24/7, LOL!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I hear you Spookywolf. I feel worried too. I just bought Sweet Skull on Ebay. If I have to, I guess I can do the same to get the Jack's Pecullar Pet ornament in October. I like this year's Halloween themed ornaments so much!

By the way, for those interested in the Frozen ornaments, Olaf (releases October 4) and Elsa (releases in November), call your local Hallmark and ask them to hold one or both for you when they come in. I just learned today that stores are reserving them for their customers now, and they're limited in how many they can order. This, by the way, is a rare occurrence for Hallmark. This normally is not necessary.  

Need to dig out my Halloween tree and decorations now!

Lisa


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> thanks to this thread for getting me to spend some money, lol. got the NBC one but didnt see the sugar skull. I forgot about it until reading this thread, anyone have a live pic of it vs the store pic? Any thoughts on it?


In person, it's slightly bigger than I had thought it would be from the picture, but this doesn't take away from it at all. It's a good looking ornament. As far as the design and color, the picture is spot on.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RCIAG, I came across something that may be of interest to you...

The Keepsake Ornament Storage Box - ( http://shop.hallmark.com/christmas/...eepsake-ornament-storage-box-1495LPR3396.html ) - which will retail for $14.95 in December, will be free with 6 Hallmark Keepsake Ornament purchases or $6.95 with 3 Hallmark Keepsake Ornament purchases.

It's been fun! Going to go and start getting my ornaments - (this year's and 2-3 previous years) - sorted and boxed now. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Have a question for the Hallmark collectors here. Do you know if there has ever been a Nightmare Before Christmas ornament for the character of Dr. Finkelstein? I have most of the other characters but I don't seem to find anything online for him when I do a google search. Just wondering if I missed him somewhere or if one might still be coming out in future premiers.

And LOL, I just realized what RCIAG meant when she posted that she was buying the NBC ornament. I'm not normally slow-witted, but man did that one slip past me. I had this vision in my head of some kind of a take on the NBC network tv peacock logo as an ornament! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, I've been wondering myself...what is the NBC ornament? Oh...never mind. 

Spookywolf, Hooked On Ornaments is one of the largest secondary sellers of Hallmark ornaments. To answer your question, I did a search on their site. Looks like that character hasn't been done yet...

http://www.hookedonhallmark.com/sea...mare+Before+Christmas+&search=GO&sn=160462956

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not a big collector of Hallmarks Ornaments but I do look every year. The only ornaments I have are the Ghostbusters Ecto-1 and Stay Puft marshmallow man (obvious reasons lol) I remember the Ecto-1 was extremely hard to find and I ended up missing out on it until my brother in law got it for me for my Birthday. Stay Puft was easier to get but I still went on the day it was released just in case. I am hoping that eventually they release a Slimer ornament or even the Ghostbusters firehouse. 
Looking at this years releases I am definitely going to get Sweet Skull (maybe two of them since one may be a gift) and Frankenstein. I saw that skull ornament last year that talked but I passed on it.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

boobird said:


> the spider cupcake is so cute, I almost took him home! another woman in the store bought the display as I was checking out.





myerman82 said:


> Looking at this years releases I am definitely going to get Sweet Skull (maybe two of them since one may be a gift) and Frankenstein. I saw that skull ornament last year that talked but I passed on it.





grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, Hooked On Ornaments is one of the largest secondary sellers of Hallmark ornaments. To answer your question, I did a search on their site. Looks like that character hasn't been done yet...
> 
> http://www.hookedonhallmark.com/sea...mare+Before+Christmas+&search=GO&sn=160462956
> 
> Lisa


Boobird and Myerman, you should put in a wish list at your local Hallmark so they'll hold one for you. Many of the Hallmarks have already sold out of the Sweet Skull. When I was there on Saturday, I took the last one each of the ghost in the pumpkin (Happy Halloween) ornament, the last itsy-bitsy cupcake, and the second to last snoopy Halloween ornaments. I thought maybe they had more in the back, but when I went back later that evening the shelf was cleared out except for the displays. I guess some of the stores didn't get very many of the Halloween ornaments in on the first round, so make sure you put in your request for one if your local stores don't have any. It doesn't cost anything to do a wish list request and that way you'll be guaranteed to get one when they come in. I don't think Hallmark realized how popular the Halloween ornaments were going to be this year and how fast they were going to sell!

Lisa, thanks so much for checking on that Nightmare Before Christmas ornament for me. I guess I have something to look forward to in future releases!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Boobird and Myerman, you should put in a wish list at your local Hallmark so they'll hold one for you. Many of the Hallmarks have already sold out of the Sweet Skull. When I was there on Saturday, I took the last one each of the ghost in the pumpkin (Happy Halloween) ornament, the last itsy-bitsy cupcake, and the second to last snoopy Halloween ornaments. I thought maybe they had more in the back, but when I went back later that evening the shelf was cleared out except for the displays. I guess some of the stores didn't get very many of the Halloween ornaments in on the first round, so make sure you put in your request for one if your local stores don't have any. It doesn't cost anything to do a wish list request and that way you'll be guaranteed to get one when they come in. I don't think Hallmark realized how popular the Halloween ornaments were going to be this year and how fast they were going to sell!
> 
> Lisa, thanks so much for checking on that Nightmare Before Christmas ornament for me. I guess I have something to look forward to in future releases!


I just called both Hallmark stores near me. Both stores were extremely nice to me on the phone. The first store was sold out of the Sweet Skull but told me that they will hold me two when they come back in stock later this week. The second store said they had them in stock and will hold me one to pick up today. I think I will go ahead and pick up the one that is in stock now and once the other store calls me I will pick up the second one I need as a gift. I hate to just blow them off since they were extremely nice on the phone.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have this thing about abbreviations & I forget others may not know MY abbreviations!! Here's a couple I use here:

NBC=Nightmare Before Christmas
NOEM=Nightmare on Elm Street
GR=here, depending on the thread it could be Grandin Road or Garden Ridge


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting these! I want them all!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

Man I want that Zero ornament something fierce! My local store opens at 9, so I guess I should be there at 8?  lol first boney bunch and now hallmark! These stores know how to keep people on their toes.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Man I want that Zero ornament something fierce! My local store opens at 9, so I guess I should be there at 8?  lol first boney bunch and now hallmark! These stores know how to keep people on their toes.


...And how to empty your wallet in a hurry, LOL!  Between my Boney Bunch and Spooky Town addictions, and now Hallmark, I'm going to be so poor!! I have to get the Zero ornament, so yes, I will be hauling my sorry butt out of bed to stand in front of the store with my face pressed against the glass at 8:00 a.m. (my store is opening early that day.) And I found a Nightmare Before Christmas on the link that Lisa provided that I don't have - 2008 Jack Skellington, Pumpkin King. He's sitting on a tombstone holding a pumpkin and also has Zero with him. I WANT that so bad I can taste it, but it's going for like $70.00. Ouch!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Have a question for the Hallmark collectors here. Do you know if there has ever been a Nightmare Before Christmas ornament for the character of Dr. Finkelstein?


To my knowledge, no. Hallmark sticks mainly to the main characters in their movie themes. They did branch out from Jack a little bit when they did a NBC themed set of ornaments that were sold around Halloween a few years ago. That included Sally, Lock, Shock, and Barrel. They've also done the mayor (I believe he was a limited quantity ornament, but don't hold me to that.) They will be releasing a Zero ornament in October, but no Finklestein. 

If you are really wanting to add other characters to your ornament collection (and you don't mind them not being Hallmark) the Disney company makes a set of ornaments that are packaged in a box that looks like a story book. This set includes Jack (as Santa), Sally, the Behemoth, the Werewolf, the Mayor, Zero, and ...Dr. Finklestein. You can order it for about $35.00 from Disney by calling the Disney Merchandise number at 877-560-6477. Also, they might put it on the Disneystore.com website closer to Christmas when they put up their ornaments, but it's not guaranteed. Right now on DS.com they have 2 ear-hat ornaments that look like NBC characters and a Mayor Ornament.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I picked up the Sweet Skull ornament today and love it!!!! Only one store near my house had it in stock and they were nice enough to hold it for me. When I got to my sisters house I showed it to her and at first she wasn't crazy about it. Then we went to the mall and saw that "Day of the Dead" stuff seems to be popular this year. Because of all the skulls we saw at the mall she started to fall in love with the ornament. Unfortunately, all the Hallmarks stores near her were sold out of Sweet Skull. She is on the call list for when it comes in and I have two on hold when they come in again at one of my stores. One is for a gift and the other will go to my sister if her store does not get more in stock before mine does.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> To my knowledge, no. Hallmark sticks mainly to the main characters in their movie themes. They did branch out from Jack a little bit when they did a NBC themed set of ornaments that were sold around Halloween a few years ago. That included Sally, Lock, Shock, and Barrel. They've also done the mayor (I believe he was a limited quantity ornament, but don't hold me to that.) They will be releasing a Zero ornament in October, but no Finklestein.
> 
> If you are really wanting to add other characters to your ornament collection (and you don't mind them not being Hallmark) the Disney company makes a set of ornaments that are packaged in a box that looks like a story book. This set includes Jack (as Santa), Sally, the Behemoth, the Werewolf, the Mayor, Zero, and ...Dr. Finklestein. You can order it for about $35.00 from Disney by calling the Disney Merchandise number at 877-560-6477. Also, they might put it on the Disneystore.com website closer to Christmas when they put up their ornaments, but it's not guaranteed. Right now on DS.com they have 2 ear-hat ornaments that look like NBC characters and a Mayor Ornament.


Thanks for the heads-up, pumpkinking! I have that boxed set from Hallmark with Sally and the other 3. I also have the Mayor ornament. That's why I was hoping they'd come out with Dr. Finklestein and Oogie-Boogie. I think those are the only 2 primary characters missing. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Meanwhile, I might sneak over to Disney and check out what they have. Do you know if they are they comparable in size to the Hallmark ornaments? 



myerman82 said:


> I picked up the Sweet Skull ornament today and love it!!!! Only one store near my house had it in stock and they were nice enough to hold it for me. When I got to my sisters house I showed it to her and at first she wasn't crazy about it. Then we went to the mall and saw that "Day of the Dead" stuff seems to be popular this year. Because of all the skulls we saw at the mall she started to fall in love with the ornament. Unfortunately, all the Hallmarks stores near her were sold out of Sweet Skull. She is on the call list for when it comes in and I have two on hold when they come in again at one of my stores. One is for a gift and the other will go to my sister if her store does not get more in stock before mine does.


Congrats on the score! That little skull really grew on me and is now one of my favorites. To think I put that back on the shelf and almost passed on it! My friend had to go to 2 stores, but did manage to find the last skull they had on the second stop, but they were sold out of the NBC fountain ornament, so he's got that on the list for the next round. I love how that looks when the fountain lights up and the music kicks in. It's going to be so fun decorating this year!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The first NBC ornament had the wire from his tie sticking though the rubberized paintjob, so I was able to get an exchange. Our Hallmark in the mall had alot of orders but seemed to have everything, except I think the cupcake spider. I dont recall seeing that there, but I did get to look at the sugar skull in person when doing my exchange. 

If I had known it was hard to get I wouldnt have minded picking up a few for peeps who couldnt find it. Im happy with my NBC ornament now.  I havent bought a Hallmark ornament in awhile, I usually get the kitten series for xmas and thats it. So it was neat to sign up for their new rewards card thingy and they just sent me a $5 coupon for my next $10 or more purchase.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Iv'e been looking forward to the Frankenstein monster, now not so much. It looks as if he's puckering up looking for a hug in the pictures.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

diggerc said:


> Iv'e been looking forward to the Frankenstein monster, now not so much. It looks as if he's puckering up looking for a hug in the pictures.


I don't know, diggerc...when you look at some of the photos of the "real" Frankenstein from film clips, I think he really did look like that!  Check it out. I think, for an ornament, they got him pretty close. Maybe see it in person, cause I always seem to like them better when I see them in hand. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, that completely freaked me out. 

When I clicked on the link in the email to see your most recent post Spookywolf, I was not prepared to be face to face with Frankenstein, full screen! 

It was funny though. 

Lisa


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I suppose it depends who is painting the lips.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Kittyvibe. Since I was snapping pics, I took one of the skull for you. This one was one that I put back the first time and then went back and got on my next trip, and boy am I glad I did. It looks even better in person. It's very glittery and has the most amazing details. It looks just like the name implies, a sugary candy or mini cupcake with very intricate piped icing. I'm afraid my pics won't do it justice either but here you go...
> View attachment 203133
> 
> View attachment 203134


love it! but i want to eat it


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

some of the 22 trees from 2013


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

both target and pier one will also have day of the dead this year


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

mdna2014 said:


> PICS OF WAAAAY TOO MANY YET SUPER COOL CHRISTMAS TREES!!!
> 
> some of the 22 trees from 2013


I will never ever complain again about putting up the work tree, the large living room tree, the aluminum tree & a few 1' ones around the house.

I love that we're getting into celebrating Day of the Dead. It seems like a very reverent holiday that just so happens to have cool skelly decorations.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I finally found two more Sugar Skull at another Hallmark this week. I picked up one as a gift and called my sister to see if she wanted the other one. She told me no, she was not interested in it anymore.  I think I may get a new Halloween tree to display my Ecto, Slimer, Sugar Skull, and Boney Bunch ornaments.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Bought Sugar Skull


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kitty said:


> Bought Sugar Skull


It really is a great ornament.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I finally found two more Sugar Skull at another Hallmark this week. I picked up one as a gift and called my sister to see if she wanted the other one. She told me no, she was not interested in it anymore.  I think I may get a new Halloween tree to display my Ecto, Slimer, Sugar Skull, and Boney Bunch ornaments.


I want to get a tree this year as well to hang all those new Halloween ornaments on, LOL! Have you looked at any yet? I'm thinking some kind of black "stick" tree, nothing to full or flashy but haven't seen anything like that yet. Keep me posted on what you find and I'll do the same.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> I want to get a tree this year as well to hang all those new Halloween ornaments on, LOL! Have you looked at any yet? I'm thinking some kind of black "stick" tree, nothing to full or flashy but haven't seen anything like that yet. Keep me posted on what you find and I'll do the same.


My Halloween tree was the one from Walgreens with the skull as the base. It was a nice tree and I will still display it. I think I need something a little less full, like you said. I will check out Garden Ridge this week and see what they have.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I want to get a tree this year as well to hang all those new Halloween ornaments on, LOL! Have you looked at any yet? I'm thinking some kind of black "stick" tree, nothing to full or flashy but haven't seen anything like that yet. Keep me posted on what you find and I'll do the same.


A couple of years ago I walked in to a Kirklands after Christmas. They were selling their Halloween tree that had been used as a display to sell their stocking ornaments that year. It is perfect! And I got it for $4 to boot! When I start pulling out all of my Halloween I will have to take a pic.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I Luuuuurvve your enesco rudolph tree and the star wars one is super cool too


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

kittyvibe said:


> I Luuuuurvve your enesco rudolph tree and the star wars one is super cool too


Thank you so much


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I grabbed a Jack today and ordered a sugar skull from ebay because none of the stores in my area have any left. I'm so excited for the October release of Zero!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, pumpkinking! I have that boxed set from Hallmark with Sally and the other 3. I also have the Mayor ornament. That's why I was hoping they'd come out with Dr. Finklestein and Oogie-Boogie. I think those are the only 2 primary characters missing. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Meanwhile, I might sneak over to Disney and check out what they have. Do you know if they are they comparable in size to the Hallmark ornaments?


You're welcome, sorry it took me so long to answer, I had totally forgotten about this post with all the excitement about the Boney Bunch. To answer your question, the Disney box ornaments are close in size to Hallmark, but not a complete size match. Side-by-side, they would probably run a little bit smaller than most of the Jack ornaments from Hallmark. I would say they are closer in scale to the ornaments that came in the Sally, Lock, Shock, and Barrel set, a little smaller, but not noticeably so.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

mdna2014 said:


> some of the 22 trees from 2013


Wow! And my wife thinks I'm crazy for putting up 6 trees every Christmas. I keep wanting to separate out our ornaments at some point and do theme trees like this, I think it looks great that way. Awesome display, mdna.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Wow! And my wife thinks I'm crazy for putting up 6 trees every Christmas. I keep wanting to separate out our ornaments at some point and do theme trees like this, I think it looks great that way. Awesome display, mdna.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

mdna2014, love your trees! I only do three (3) and I think that is a lot. I think I have every Wicked Witch of the West ornament that Hallmark has made and I use those on a black skinny tree at Halloween. I use the same tree at Christmas as a Grinch tree. At Christmas I also do a hot pink tree in a tropical theme (but haven't worked that one into a Halloween scene yet) along with my regular large green tree. The only downside to Hallmark ornaments is how long it takes to unbox them for display and them put them back in to store. I have quite a few Hallmark Halloween ornaments and bought the new ones this year, but I haven't actually used those in a while. I need another Halloween tree.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Just saw this on Disney's website, and really love it....might be on it's way to me soon!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

LOL I love the wreath! There goes another $20


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

boobird said:


> Just saw this on Disney's website, and really love it....might be on it's way to me soon!
> 
> View attachment 206983


Totally need this for my Nightmare Before Christmas tree!!!


----------



## boneybabe13 (Jul 7, 2013)

boobird said:


> Just saw this on Disney's website, and really love it....might be on it's way to me soon!
> 
> View attachment 206983


I ordered that one, it comes tomorrow!!! Can't wait...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got Zero this weekend! Zero & Cornelius from the original Planet of the Apes.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I got my Zero from eBay. Nicely packed


----------



## groundskeeper (Oct 17, 2012)

I also picked up Jack, Zero, the wreath and also sally. Sally and the wreath are both at the online Disney store.
Also bought the HHG from Disney as well.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Have a question for the Hallmark collectors here. Do you know if there has ever been a Nightmare Before Christmas ornament for the character of Dr. Finkelstein? I have most of the other characters but I don't seem to find anything online for him when I do a google search. Just wondering if I missed him somewhere or if one might still be coming out in future premiers.
> 
> And LOL, I just realized what RCIAG meant when she posted that she was buying the NBC ornament. I'm not normally slow-witted, but man did that one slip past me. I had this vision in my head of some kind of a take on the NBC network tv peacock logo as an ornament! ROFLMAO!!


Spookywolf, they are releasing a Dr. Finkelstein ornament this year! 

https://twitter.com/stitchkingdom/status/652205330907144192


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

OMG I just died a little! So excited!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooooh it's about time!!


----------

